# rear brake conversion



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

i am swapping over to vented rear brakes from a V8. i ordered the e-brake cables for a 4000q to work with the V8 calipers. the two cables that came are very different. i understand they are supposed to be different lengths, but one is twice as long as the other. i am thinking that the place i ordered from made a mistake because the shorter one fits nicely. anyone done this swap before? seen this problem?


----------



## katman (Mar 13, 2007)

*4000 cables*

Yes, 4kq parking brake cables *are* different lengths, but only by a few inches (if that).
Also.. Make sure you keep track of which cable is which (by their Audi part number) and reference which one goes to what side from the parts master lookup. 
The cables are *really* hard to tell apart, and you probably won't know that you have them mixed up until you goto connect the last cable..








If you think of it, order the small clips that hold the parking cable to the body end too. Not expensive, and will make you day way easier if the old clips are all rusted away..


----------



## lost_password (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: 4000 cables (katman)*

thanks.. well i definitely got the wrong cable then. the leftside was perfect,but ima need to order a new right one.


----------

